# Donkey Advice



## elisie (Jun 30, 2014)

Donkeys are pretty hardy and low key, so they're inexpensive pets to have. It's pretty much the same as a horse: fresh water, good food, some attention, and they're happy.  They do enjoy company (do you still have horses?) so having a friend around would be good. Their coats are way different than horses, their hair is coarser and thicker so I use a shedding brush to get off all the debris (and there's a lot, because they love to roll!). Their hooves are also different, my donkey doesn't need trimming half as often as my horse does; mine is happy with a handful of sweet feed and some hay; he does have 24/7 access to pasture, but he has a shed for shelter and a tree-line for shade. As far as training, they're smart but can be really stubborn, so it's important to be patient and take your time. Are you training him for anything, or is he just a pet?


----------



## missmoo (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you elisie, much appreciated. I don't have horses anymore but I have sheep and goats for him to live with, but if he is not happy with them he can live with a friend's horse. As for training he will just be a pet for now, but I may train him for another purpose in the future. XxX


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

One thing I have found with my donk is that his memory is fantastic! (which is good AND bad!) I was sorting him out from my horse one day to turn my horse out and he tried to sneak out, I used my lunge whip to keep him in his lot and he took MUCH offense to it...wouldn't let me pet him again for a couple days until he decided he wasn't mad at me anymore 

Other than that, the only problem I've had is my fencing. I have a grass lot I turn them all on every once in a while to keep it ate down and had to add another strand of electric bc when his head was down grazing he could walk right under the lowest strand (he's a mini/standard cross as well)

He's a joy to have around and his personality keeps us all laughing, definitely a wonderful guy to have around! Good luck!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

No sweet feed for a donkey. Donkeys are designed to live on very little and should always been very lean. It's easy to overfeed a donkey.

You know how you don't make friends with a horse to work with them? Well, you pretty much DO make friends with a donkey. They are much smarter than horses. Think of working with a young child - it has to be fun and entertaining, but rules still apply.


----------



## missmoo (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou all 
It really is appreciated x


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> No sweet feed for a donkey. Donkeys are designed to live on very little and should always been very lean. It's easy to overfeed a donkey.
> 
> You know how you don't make friends with a horse to work with them? Well, you pretty much DO make friends with a donkey. They are much smarter than horses. Think of working with a young child - it has to be fun and entertaining, but rules still apply.


This also works with horses. I know some schools of thought don't think so, but quite a few do. Having a good relationship with any social animal with which you are going to work is important if you want to reach full training potential. Have a look at the progress this lady is making with an unbroken mustang, with whom she is definitely friendly. She got him very, very recently, and he is just oozing happy cooperation, and learning lightning fast.

Augustus the Mustang | Adventures of Augustus the Mustang


And while donkeys are smart, horses aren't exactly dumb by comparison. Because donkeys aren't such fast runners compared to horses, they tend to use other strategies when frightened or mistreated. This is one reason the myth abounds that donkeys are "stubborn"...

Very good advice on feeding. We got our donkeys two years ago, overweight, and are still reducing their weight. It's a long slow process and it's great if you can avoid getting to that point. They definitely can't be given unrestricted access to lush pasture: Dry, fibrous material is good, and not in abundance either.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

And now for something completely different, for anyone who hasn't seen this donkey classic from France:


----------

